# I think I've been under Surveillance!



## Diwundrin (Aug 6, 2013)

This happens fairly often... and somebody knows!


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 6, 2013)

:lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Michael. (Aug 6, 2013)

That was a good one...


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 6, 2013)

I had a dog like that once .....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2013)

Love it Di!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 6, 2013)

Boy, can I relate to that...compounded by three!


----------



## Casper (Aug 7, 2013)

:hee::hee:


----------

